# What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle?



## OzBug (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All
I am looking at getting a new Beetle for the wife, and would like to see what sort of aftermarket wheels others are putting on. I am looking at a minimum of 17" (maybe 18").
Please post pics. Thanks in advance . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
Chris


_Modified by OzBug at 4:53 PM 8-28-2005_


----------



## OzBug (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

I found this pic of 19" BBS CHs on the Neuspeed website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

17x8 Borbet Type VM


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (Mikes72sb)*

18"x8.5" Rial Race Daytonas


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (13minutes)*

I run Fliks. J/k
















BBS LeMans 9x18 and 10x18
Currently for sale.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
BBS LeMans 9x18 and 10x18
Currently for sale.

No ****- What brings this about?


----------



## OzBug (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (FastAndFurious)*

Look nice. All the examples so far look very cool. /must remember to budget for springs too








All black so far - must be a sign (my wife wants a black one).
Just a dumb question, where do I get eyelids from?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OzBug* »_Look nice. All the examples so far look very cool. /must remember to budget for springs too










Be careful there- you don't want to cheap out on wheels, or you'll eventually pay for it anyway, That doesn't mean you can't wheel and deal, but cheap wheels usually are cheap. 
And don't forget to budget dampeners with new springs- epseically if you're going low.

_Quote »_
Just a dumb question, where do I get eyelids from?


http://www.aiwana.com/Merchant...erior


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (13minutes)*

*19" Audi A8's*








-B


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

17" Moda R1's...


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

18 inch BBS CH.


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (loseph)*









18x7.5 18x9 
p wheel tbo-twisters
note* those A8 wheels are


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

What are you using the car for? Road racing, show or just for street?


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

good thread im going to look at a 2000 beetle for my wife tommorrow, Anyone have a pic of one with some old school BBS on them, like 15s?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*









VW Rave rims, mine were about $1K installed.
SMG


----------



## Wehrmact_Saito (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*










me have these
18x8.5 et 38


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

i actually _do_ run fliks.


----------



## buggutts (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

I have these... 19x8 in the front 19x9.5 in the rear...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (buggutts)*

classic: 18x7.5 and 18x8.5 TSW Trophy's


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_








VW Rave rims, mine were about $1K installed.
SMG

me too, but mine were about 600.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, but we're talking Canadian here








SMG


----------



## Misfitbrian (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*









16x7 Koenig Glides


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i have the 17" OZ superleggeras. will have pictures soon.


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I run BSA Racing #187... silver now, but going out to be powered coated black but leabing the machined lip.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Kaneda13)*

This thread could use a bump (oor rather this forum could use some activity..)


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

How many of these threads are we going to have here.
For ****s and giggles here are mine.
18" Volks...soon to be lowered.


----------



## izia (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

I ride on 17" BSA 324s.








And she will be dropped next spring


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Factory audi TT "Fat Fives"
Fit perfectly. Even used the stock bolts and plastic caps. The VW centres will fit also.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

I currently have a set of VW Votex Raves, but just purchased a set of TSW Trophys. They've been out of production for a few years now though. 








note: not my car, but those are the wheels.


----------



## Wehrmact_Saito (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

no offense but WHAT VOLKS are those....
I dont know a volk that is black laced on american market


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

he got the volks painted black. They were silver when he bought them.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (18TurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TurboS* »_i actually _do_ run fliks.









Sick how fast is that thing? 0-60? 1/4 mile? whp? Looks awesome.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

thanks, no track times yet. so far 277whp, still got a lot more to go.


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

18x8 Kinesis Supercups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (blackfly18t)*

before i seen the post i saw it at wendy's 
the picture has no credit
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wehrmact_Saito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wehrmact_Saito* »_no offense but WHAT VOLKS are those....
I dont know a volk that is black laced on american market

SE37A VOLKS and they were painted in Black. Had them this way for over a year and they look brand new still. My guy did a great job painting them.


----------



## TURBO-BOONE (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (Oleandertur13oS)*

Oleandertur13oS your car is sick.Are you running springs or coilovers and what is the drop.


----------



## blaquea8 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (OzBug)*

Well...these were the old 17" (which are for sale - $800 w/newer tires)








and here are the new 18"


----------



## Wehrmact_Saito (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (blaquea8)*

ARe those HR sports.
IF so very nice drop


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (TURBO-BOONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO-BOONE* »_Oleandertur13oS your car is sick.Are you running springs or coilovers and what is the drop.

Thanks, Its on Weitec XS Coil-overs. It is lower now then it was in the pics.. I will be going even lower when ever I get spacers so the wheels will clear the coil-overs.
-B


----------



## TURBO-BOONE (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (Oleandertur13oS)*

post some pics of how it sits now.You are really making me want to get a new TDI beetle and trade in my jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Umberto (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone want to sell their Raves?
[email protected]


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (TURBO-BOONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO-BOONE* »_post some pics of how it sits now.You are really making me want to get a new TDI beetle and trade in my jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here are a few pics that I just went out and took real fast, There is No Spare tire, backseats, or carpet in the rear right now in the pics so the rear is still up alittle.... It was really sunny out and the pics came out really bad too but O well here they are..


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (Oleandertur13oS)*

RH AG-Cups 5x130


----------



## TURBO-BOONE (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: What aftermarket wheels do you have on your new Beetle? (Oleandertur13oS)*

Thanks for posting the new pics. You have the best looking NB i have ever seen no doubt about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

